# How cruel can life get!



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Dear IUI ladies, so sorry to burden you but I am so sad...

I have received such bad news, Daniella (my cousin) past away... Oh how broken my heart feels!

In May she got married in South Africa. I was unable to attend due to the fact that I was going to have IUI. Unfortunatley she leaves behind a husband and a baby boy Mark (1years old) (named after her brother - my cousin Mark who past away in 1994).

When we were at school Mark and Daniella lived with my family as they had quite a few home problems. I just can't believe thats its 2 freak accidents in one family.

Daniella, if you any where out there, please know that I thought the world of you. I so wish that life could have treated us differently. The way I am thinking is life graced you with a beautiful baby boy and loving husband, why didn't life take me instead of you!

What ever the future holds, Ladies always remind me of my roots and how important that is to us! Sometimes baby making progress seems so much more important than other lives itself.

Thanks for letting me rant ladies!

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Oh hunny 

I am so sorry to hear your sad news.
You take good care of yourself, life can be so cruel and so unfair at times. 


I dont what else to say, apart from im thinking of you 

Eimer x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi hun,

So sorry to hear your sad news

Life is just so unfair sometimes hun

 

take good care of yourself and remember we're here for you if you need to vent.

thinking of you
scousemouse
xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Kissy

so very sorry to read your sad news.  I am thinking of you and sending you a massive hug     

Life can be very cruel.

Love and hugs
Jane xxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Kissybear

So sorry to read your post, I feel so sorry for you and your family.

Sending you lots of  

Louj x


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Kissy,

So sorry to read your post.  Just wanted to let you know i'm thinking of you.  If theres anything i can do, please shout.

Take care,

xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

kissy.

so so sorry to read about your cousin, my thoughts are with your family and to how much she has left behind.


xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you to everyone for all your lovely messages and kind words and PM's...


Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

I am so sorry hunnie x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Thanks again for all your warm messages. I am feeling a lot better and have come to an understanding how the cycle of life works... My family have all been through so much...

The last week we have gone down memory lane on the telephone to South Africa. The bill will be enormous with the amount of calls received and made.

Tomorrow is the funeral at 1pm (UK 12) where I will go to the local church and take a few minutes to say my good-byes. I know it wont be the same as being at the funeral but I think it will help with closure.

I am so exhausted and fortunately being extremely busy at work that I have not had much time for too much thinking. I am off to Florida next week friday for work and have loads of preparation before my trip. I am having to cancel my appointment with the consultant for further medicated tx but I think its good to take some time out. I need a few months away from it all.

If its ok, I will be around to keep you all company during the 2ww and spurring you on! Just like you have all being there for me! Did anyone tell you ladies how fantastic you are? THANKS EVERYONE!

Lots of love and kisses to YOU!

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------

